# Need name ideas



## old-style (Apr 24, 2011)

I need some name ideas for my new buckling. He is from Gary & Greta Meyer. He looks just like his sire so far.

His sire is Meyer's Legal Thunderinthesky
His dam is Meyer's PZ J'adore.

I would like him to have a weather related name. I have been calling him thunder, but it doesn't have to have that in it. So far I have come up with:

Meyer's Thunder Storm
Meyer's Thunder InTheDistance

I'm not sure I like them. I already have a doe named Storm Cloud, and a doeling named Chance of Rain.

Thanks for any help... I am waiting to get him up on the website until I can pick a name... anticipating your creativity!


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

There is always Rolling Thunder


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Meyers Thunder and Lightning. Makes me think of the funny guy on the movie Rundown with the Rock......


----------



## missy (Apr 22, 2011)

If he's white and black (dark brown?) I like Thunder and Lightning.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

How about Heat Lightning?


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

J'adores Thunder


----------



## tallgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Summer Storm, Rainy Night, Storm watch, KaBoom!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like KaBOOM! lol


----------



## old-style (Apr 24, 2011)

Oooh, I like a lot of those. I am writing them down in my Name Ideas book for future kids.

For this buckling, I think I have narrowed it down to Heat Lightning & Storm Watch. My hubby, after being told I asked for others' opinions, suddenly started coming up with some also. He suggested Fiery Hail, regarding the plague sent to Egypt by God in Exodus. 

So, tell me what you like:

1.Meyer's Heat Lightning
2.Meyer's Storm Watch
3.Meyer's Fiery Hail

I would love to hear more name ideas, I will write them down for this line's future kids. My buckling, 4 y/o doe, and doeling all are from the same line hence the wet weather names.  They all share the same lineage of Meyer's MG Cloud Dancer.
I am hoping to get a doeling out of my Chance of Rain, my hub suggested she be called Partly Cloudy.


----------



## old-style (Apr 24, 2011)

Forgot to mention his color...

when he was born he was smoky off white with a white belt. Now he is getting an orange overlay really strong... and the belt appears to be disappearing. Will he be off white, cream, or orange? I'm not sure.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I have to say I really like Heat Lightning for a buck! It sounds so "buckly"...lol (Especialy in a herd with weather related names)! I had a question for you wish I posted in Chatter box! I didn't want to veer off topic in your other threads.


----------



## old-style (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL... I just read it.


----------

